# Past game calls



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

[/attach]

Embellished turkey calls with inlace

second is goose call maple burl with inlace, this call won best of show at local county fair.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Cricket...

is the like button Viagra available...


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

I can see why the goose call won. The turning by itself looks great and the inlace really pops. The attention to detail, the sanding lends to the smooth finish; down to leaving what appears to be a natural hole in the wood is exquisite. What adds to the whole is what is taken away and that is there is no shine to the pedestal, it is left in a flat finish. That leave the goose call to "shine" all by itself. A well deserved win. Well done!


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the comments, I really enjoy making these. I like seeing what mother nature left inside the burl.


----------

